# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  MX3D printing, large scale multi axis 3D printing in metal

## Airicist

Contributors:

Joris Laarman Lab

Institute for Advanced Architecture of Catalonia

MX3D B.V.

Team:

Joris Laarman

Anita Star

----------


## Airicist

Anti Gravity Modeling
June 3, 2013




> Anti Gravity Modeling is het result of the collaborative research between Joris Laarman Lab, the Institute for Advanced Architecture of Catalonia (IAAC) and interns Sasa Jokic and Petr Novikov.





> MX3D Resin is a method of additive manufacturing we developed, the precursor of our metal printer. By using innovative extrusion technology and super fast curing resin we were able to neutralize the effect of gravity during the course of the printing process.

----------


## Airicist

MX3D printing 

Published on Feb 19, 2014




> Introducing large scale multi axis 3D printing in metal!

----------


## Airicist

MX3D

Published on Feb 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Screen Joris Laarman Lab

Published on Jun 13, 2016

----------

